# I forgot about this lumber



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I had a guy over last week buying walnut for a bed he was making. He needed a couple small pieces for inserts on the headboard and footboard. Like 12" wide and 24-30" long. Something to contrast the walnut, maple works good for that. So we dug into my personal "stash" of figured maple. I knew there was a pile of 24" wide slabs and some narrower stuff, but in all honesty had not even looked in that pile for a long time to see what exactly I did have stuck back in that corner. My camera is not very good so the pictures don't do the figure justice. I oughta dig through that pile more often and build something I guess :huh:.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow! Nice looking boards. I'm sure that they will look stunning with a walnut accent.


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

That wood is too pretty to use. Just put a frame around it and hang it on the wall.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Tell me when your leaving for a week, I'll come sort through the forgotten pile for you. I know it's a drive, but heck what are friends for.


----------

